# tyrone??



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

hi there i am new on this site and was wondering if there is anyone on the IF journey from tyrone as it would be nice to have someone to chat with...all our apts are in belfast and lots of the ladies know each other at the appointments so feel a wee bit left out


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi and welcome!

If you go to home and then to the message boards and scroll down, you will find a board for Ireland.  Best of luck with your tx  

Louj x


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Holly, where abouts in Tyrone are you?  DH and I live in Omagh.  Have posted details on us in intros and starting out.  Thread is called Hi from Omagh.


----------

